# African-American Music Appreciation Month



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 6, 2010)

Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House

Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)

You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 6, 2010)

Lets see, we have black history month and now African-American Music Appreciation Month

I am searching hard for

Irish American month anything
American Indian month anything.
Itilian American month anything
Asian American month anything.
Anglo American month anything.
Mexican American month anything.

Just saying ya know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> 
> Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.



I love Al Jolson, Bass.

I think of him every time I read one of your posts


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.




What about rocknroll, R&B, disco, house, jazz, ragtime, gospel, should I name more like the blues?


----------



## syrenn (Jun 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.
> ...



Do they have an officially declared month of appreciation?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Jun 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.



Yes, Rap and Hip Hop is total garbage, I would call it several things, "Trance Music", "War Drum Music" "Hate Music" for the gangsta rap crap crowd, brainwashing those with low mental capabilities into hating the 'establishment" cops, other 'races' etc.  In fact just plain "Brainwashing Music" does come to mind.

Rap, accompanied by the heavy Bass at 1 kilowatt of power, it has been said by some, goes back to 'beating logs with sticks' in order to communicate, but done electronically now. Idiots don't have a clue what it's doing to their hearing or anything else. They do however enjoy pissing off others while driving down the highway exceeding normal acceptable sound levels for "Normal People".

All the other 'Black Music' of days gone bye is terrific and is to be treasured. The other 'stuff' can go into the disposal and recycled into something coherent and less violent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2010)

George Duke, Chester Thompson and Napoleon Brock Appreciation Time

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cPg7z1pclA]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Inca roads[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.
> ...



That is music...you know damn well what they will be "celebrating " is that loud stupid anthem to the crack industry.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 6, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Lets see, we have black history month and now African-American Music Appreciation Month
> 
> I am searching hard for
> 
> ...



Latinos and Asians have months, whites, well they made their "race" invisble so they have none. Well they do have US history in high school which is taught all year during school time.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.



Yeah.  Because that is the sum total of African American's contribution to American music.

Here are a few out of a very long list of African American artists I appreciate:

Leadbelly





Robert Johnson





Louis Armstrong





Jelly Roll Morton





Hendrix


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > You can take your "Rap" and "HipHop" and shove it up your ass..all month long.
> ...



Without the music coming out of the Mississippi Delta, most of the music these guys appreciate would be non-existent or entirely lame.

Elvis just took what African Americans had been doing for decades and made it palatable for mainstream (and white) America.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)

Led Zep would not have existed but for the influence of black blues musicians.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


>




Trolling, yes thats the answer, your contribution to this thread.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thats not trolling.

You really need to update your trolldar.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 6, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



That's not trolling.

That's comedy.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



Maybe you can lend Bass some of your TrollSense.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard that Fiddy is trying to resuscitate his career, after getting smacked down by Kanye last year.

Here's a pic of him in the studio.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 6, 2010)

Biden is also trying to get some cred within the hip hop community....


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34]YouTube - John Lee Hooker: Boom boom[/ame]

I appreciate black American music.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> YouTube - John Lee Hooker: Boom boom
> 
> I appreciate black American music.



Hooker was not black american music...he was black american music LEGEND!

I was forunate enough to make his aquaintance and spend a little time getting to know him.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 6, 2010)

One of my favorites of all time is Michael Jackson and I'm a big, big, fan of The O'Jays. Michael Jackson was just amazing, especially before I was born



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VWuVCvfsJ8&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson 5 - Dancing Machine[/ame]

Chris Brown Usher and Justin Timberlake owe MJ royalty checks for life for copying the style.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - John Lee Hooker: Boom boom
> ...



I never believed I would type the following words. I am jealous of you. Damn. 

JLH is, indeed, a Legend. Certainly one of the greatest musicians of all time. I can't get through a day without some Hooker. 

*Sits down to await the required insult.*


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)

Ya..MJ gave the best performances his father could beat out of him.


----------



## Douger (Jun 6, 2010)

African Americans haven't been on the scene in many a year. When was Lionel Ritchie, Stevie Wonder or Isaac Hayes' last release ?

All you have now is a bunch of fucking doped up, frantic ******* that act like troops of monkeys surrounded by spitting cobras.

The old timey black *artists* is rollin in dey grabez.
B.B. still jams but not with porch monkeys.


----------



## casper4020322 (Jun 6, 2010)

Douger said:


> African Americans haven't been on the scene in many a year. When was Lionel Ritchie, Stevie Wonder or Isaac Hayes' last release ?
> 
> All you have now is a bunch of fucking doped up, frantic ******* that act like troops of monkeys surrounded by spitting cobras.
> 
> ...



Why you gotta call Black folks ****** when in your own White dictionary...written by Webster a White man who said that a ****** is a stingy, misely person? He states that the word is used to describe ppl of color but that when used in that fashion it is used incorrectly! Have you read it lately? You can obviously read! Why do you have to call ppl of color names at all? Don't you realize that the majority of the ppl you call the N word have White blood flowing in their veins? Hell, some may even be kin to you...God forbid! But it is possible since the White slave owners LOVED, CRAVED, ENJOYED fucking those young, black Negro slave girls and those Negro slave girls were spitting out half-white babies left and right. How do you not know that somewhere in the great US of A there isn't a black person who has the same blood you do because your great, great grandfather is that person's great, great grandfather too!! Think about it!!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 6, 2010)

Douger said:


> African Americans haven't been on the scene in many a year. When was Lionel Ritchie, Stevie Wonder or Isaac Hayes' last release ?
> 
> All you have now is a bunch of fucking doped up, frantic ******* that act like troops of monkeys surrounded by spitting cobras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Modbert (Jun 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSR-lT-PEw]YouTube - The Del-Vikings - Come Go With Me[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rVOeHBhwbg&feature=related]YouTube - Darondo - Didn't I (fast cheap edit)[/ame]

No real video to the song, but I dig this edit job so I am going to include it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ74DQ-HWxQ]YouTube - Marvin Gaye- When did you stop loving me when did I stop[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 7, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Latinos and Asians have months, whites, well they made their "race" invisble so they have none. Well they do have US history in high school which is taught all year during school time.








There, it had to be done


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 7, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Biden is also trying to get some cred within the hip hop community....



Holy fuck!

The DoJ found out I was making fun of Biden, and swapped the pics.

You will not win Holder!


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 7, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is also trying to get some cred within the hip hop community....
> ...



The dreads are way funny!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 7, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



What about the Richard Simmons?


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> 
> Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 7, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> 
> Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.




Why isn't this in Music instead of RACISM?

America has been culturally enriched by a wide variety of music composed, improvised, and performed by African Americans.  Do we really have to turn it into a racism topic?

Sometimes it would be nice to enjoy great music for just being great music.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 7, 2010)

my favorite african american song. Sums up their attitude quite nicely.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08S4poMGvwA]YouTube - Boondocks Season 3 Clip: Wil.I.Am feat Thugnificent - "Dick Riding Obama"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 7, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> ...



Would it help that I was the first promoter to bring Earth Wind and Fire to Seattle  and they were a fine upstanding group and there was no drugs used by the band?  No pot..no coke..just great music.

Buddy Miles was a whole nuther story!!!

Archie Bell and the Drells was clean also.   "Tighten Up"


----------



## ConHog (Jun 7, 2010)

another favorite 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REVl4skqqUg]YouTube - Stomp Em In The Nuts[/ame]


----------



## Conspiracist (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate when people say that black American music is the root of all American music. I do not deny whatsoever that black American music is extremely influential to many people. Motown was one of the greatest music revolutions ever. But saying this, I disagree with it influencing all American music and dedicating a month to it is racist. Therefore, Boedicca, I believe this thread is in the right forum.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 7, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> I hate when people say that black American music is the root of all American music. I do not deny whatsoever that black American music is extremely influential to many people. Motown was one of the greatest music revolutions ever. But saying this, I disagree with it influencing all American music and dedicating a month to it is racist. Therefore, Boedicca, I believe this thread is in the right forum.



It's no more racist than black history month. When is white history month again? Oh, that's right.....


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 7, 2010)

ConHog said:


> my favorite african american song. Sums up* their *attitude quite nicely.
> 
> YouTube - Boondocks Season 3 Clip: Wil.I.Am feat Thugnificent - "Dick Riding Obama"




Whose attitude?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 7, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Conspiracist said:
> 
> 
> > I hate when people say that black American music is the root of all American music. I do not deny whatsoever that black American music is extremely influential to many people. Motown was one of the greatest music revolutions ever. But saying this, I disagree with it influencing all American music and dedicating a month to it is racist. Therefore, Boedicca, I believe this thread is in the right forum.
> ...



January, March, April, May, June, July, August, September, October, November, December.


----------



## Conspiracist (Jun 8, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Conspiracist said:
> ...



That's nonsense.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2010)

Conspiracist said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > ConHog said:
> ...



Just put a name tag on your shirt "Hi! I'm Conspiracist and I'm Special!"


----------



## Gunny (Jun 8, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> 
> Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.



A.  You're full of shit.  American music traditionally has been Gaelic.  Too bad for your lying, dumb ass.

B.  When's Gaelic American Music Appreciation Month?

C.  Go fuck your racist self, huh?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> ...



Every month is Gaelic American Music Appreciation Month. 

Join me for 'the one'. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuRjO8WbgT8]YouTube - The One (song by Gaelic Storm)[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 8, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> ...




Gaelic music?  You can't be serious.

All popular American music has it's roots in The Blues.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 8, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...





The Irish have great music!!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xtVipOjTEE]YouTube - Gaelic Storm - The Night I Punched Russell Crowe.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2010)

No African influence needed here....in the music of my people.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n08JRxVLKLE&feature=PlayList&p=EE857DBC5A2E9463&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=7]YouTube - Enya - On your Shore[/ame]

Still the influence they bring has it's good value ... They offer it in exchange for what we need not want to see.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 8, 2010)

DeFord Bailey was a true pioneer, the first African-American artist to perform at the Grand Ole Opry (from 1927 to 1941).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e7VBJTHWxo&feature=related]YouTube - DeFord Bailey - Fox Chase[/ame]


----------



## Dixie (Jun 8, 2010)

Gaelic?  That's not off the mark.  If you know the history of the southerly migration from our  earliest colonies, you know that the Scotch and Irish were disproportionately represented in that pattern.  Many settled in Appalachia...many lines have still never left some of those "hollers."  You can hear that influence in early country music, in bluegrass and more.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 8, 2010)

Pure strains of ancient Gailic music is still very much alive....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 8, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Pure strains of ancient Gailic music is still very much alive....
> 
> YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All




Ugh!

Lightweight sappy drivel.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 8, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



When you figure out where the blues originated, let me know how embarrassed you are.  Well, that's if you can reason and whatnot .....


----------



## Gunny (Jun 8, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Gaelic?  That's not off the mark.  If you know the history of the southerly migration from our  earliest colonies, you know that the Scotch and Irish were disproportionately represented in that pattern.  Many settled in Appalachia...many lines have still never left some of those "hollers."  You can hear that influence in early country music, in bluegrass and more.



That would be "Scottish".  Adhesive tape is "Scotch".  Otherwise, I completely agree.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 8, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Bass v 2.0 said:
> ...



What's great about all music in America, is that we assemble parts of other cultures to make our own unique thing.  

I agree all contemporary music has it's roots in the blues.  However, the blues has it's roots in spirituals, tribal beats, and even bluegrass.  Leadbelly cut "Gallis Pole" which is an old Celtic Song (I think) then Led Zeppelin cut "Gallows Pole".

That's the ironic thing, we sucked in all this culture and made our own, then we exported it back to Europe and then the Beatles invaded followed by the Stones and the Who.  

I am enjoying the revival that bluegrass is having with groups like "Old Crow Medicine Show".  Good stuff.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 8, 2010)

So, like, they couldn't just combine everything into black history month?  wtf is with this 'month' shit anyway?   People have the attention span of a gnat and some think they will pay attention to anything for an entire month?  Good Lord.    Hey, when's Irish American month?  Yeah, thought so.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 8, 2010)

well lets face it.....the greatest composer of the blues....was that great Italian Willfredo Dixonini....he was called Willie Dixon.....easier to say....wrote many of the songs the lads were playing in the 60's and 70's....true story....


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jun 9, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> 
> *Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music*.



What about Tejano music? Where's the black influence there?  Rap, Country, Rock, and R and B have all been touched by the Latin beat, but not one ethnicity is the core of all music. In American Music every aspect of life, etnicity, and culture is merged, mixed, and highlighted. To say that black music is at the core of all American Music is plain stupid an an outright fabrication.


----------



## naomibee (Jun 9, 2010)

lonestar_logic said:


> bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > presidential proclamation- african-american music appreciation month | the white house
> ...



so true!!!american music is mixed,always has been.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 9, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Dixie said:
> 
> 
> > Gaelic?  That's not off the mark.  If you know the history of the southerly migration from our  earliest colonies, you know that the Scotch and Irish were disproportionately represented in that pattern.  Many settled in Appalachia...many lines have still never left some of those "hollers."  You can hear that influence in early country music, in bluegrass and more.
> ...



Point taken on the tape thing, but Scotch works here too.  It's even often done as Scotch-Irish or even Scots-Irish.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> ...



Latin music did not influence none of the musical styles you listed. Black influence is found in all American music and is the root, country, bluegrass, blues, soul, R&B, hiphop, rocknroll, its undeniable.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 11, 2010)

Howlin' Wolf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ou-6A3MKow]How Many More Years[/ame]


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Bass v 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> ...



American Music is not Gaelic, post some evidence or shut the hell up and sit down and get schooled on the pioneers of American music, Gaelic people didn't teach jazz, R&B, hiphop, soul, ragtime, bebop, swing, disco, etc to black people, if these American styles of music are Gaelic please explain why they aren't found in the UK independent of American influence?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 11, 2010)

Country and folk music in the U.S. are heavily influenced by Scotch and Irish music brought here by immigrants.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 11, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...




The Blues originated with the slaves working the fields.  They used their native African tonalities and rythms  and used it as a form of communication between their fellow slaves.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Jun 11, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Country and folk music in the U.S. are heavily influenced by Scotch and Irish music brought here by immigrants.



And blacks heavily influenced country music and contributed the Banjo to country music.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 11, 2010)

It's not a competition, bub.

American music has been influenced by a variety of cultures.  That's a good thing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1noy8Nd5QWA&feature=related]YouTube - Our State - Carolina Chocolate Drops[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xOxHyTP91c]YouTube - Carolina Chocolate Drops "Cornbread and Butterbeans"[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CTU8mDmN34&feature=channel]YouTube - Carolina Chocolate Drops performing "Memphis Shakedown"[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFFIOVCfvBs&feature=related]YouTube - Carolina Chocolate Drops - Snowden's Jig (Genuine Negro Jig) (2/28/2010)[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Jul 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovMN-eGUn_A]YouTube - NIGGA NIGGA NIGGA NIGGA NIGGA NIGGA NIGGA[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.


If you're talking about Gospel, Blues and Jazz I would agree. Everything else is just an offshoot of those genres.

But Rap is what you should really be ashamed of. Jazz, Blues and Gospel requires talent to perform, either with a musical instrument or your singing voice.

Any semi-retarded person can rap, and apparently they *all* do.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > And blacks heavily influenced country music and contributed the Banjo to country music.
> ...


----------



## manifold (Jul 4, 2010)

Bass v 2.0 said:


> Presidential Proclamation- African-American Music Appreciation Month | The White House
> 
> Certainly well deserved since African American music is at the core of all American music.



Not "all" American music, but I'll certainly give you most of the good shit.

The most notable exception being Bluegrass.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is Rev. Davis playing "Slow Drag/Cincinnati Flow Rag". Yes he's blind and yes he's picking with only two fingers!:

[youtube]3_Hbuf6FEoY[/youtube]


----------

